# Random Violation



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

....


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

So what am I suppose to do.. just change the cover.. :blink::blink:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Siding job sucks.:whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> So what am I suppose to do.. just change the cover.. :blink::blink:


Nothing. They are tapering the building down.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris1971 said:


> Nothing. They are tapering the building down.:thumbsup:


What is 'tapering a building down'? :001_huh:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What is 'tapering a building down'? :001_huh:



Oops!!!! I meant to type tearing the building down.:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## vinister (Apr 11, 2012)

that's a bit extreme for a badly installed switch, no?


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

We'd see better installs if that were the case. I'm all for it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

vinister said:


> that's a bit extreme for a badly installed switch, no?


They do that when its not code compliant...:laughing:


----------



## khaliducsi (Oct 18, 2011)

:laughing::laughing:may be they don't have rain or snow lol


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Siding job sucks.:whistling2:


When does it not if your cladding a house in vinyl?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

chewy said:


> When does it not if your cladding a house in vinyl?


Use these:


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Chris1971 said:


> Exterior switch.


Haha thats great :-0 Lol


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Use these:


This would be much easier. http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/siding-mounting-blocks/weatherproof-fs-boxes/


----------



## Czap (Jan 29, 2013)

haha nice J channel


----------

